# who makes this roof spoiler for the s13



## studio (Jan 6, 2005)

i was wondering who makes this roof spoiler for the s13. its not 326 power or gp sports. it might be hand made but iv see 3 other silvias with the same roof spoiler sooo help me pleez :thumbup:


----------



## Kelso (Apr 29, 2003)

honestly ive never seen them on silvias before but i just saw one made by origin on enjukuracing.com .although its on a fastback/180sx. did anybody else notice the amount of dish in the rear wheels? holy hell thats wide...


----------



## 240luvr (Oct 8, 2004)

Yeah the only one that I can think of would be origin that would make that. I've only ever seen those mad by origin so yeah...

And as for that deep dish wheel...that's insane...that's wide and a half!


----------



## bridrive55 (Aug 26, 2004)

*Photochop*

Those rims look photochopped! Maybe I just think that because I've never seen rims that kickass before. I can't believe my eyes!


----------



## bridrive55 (Aug 26, 2004)

Lucky for you I read Japanese! Unlucky for me, I don't read it too well... It looks like 326power really does make that spoiler, on their site it talks about the roof spoiler release.


----------



## Dustin (Dec 14, 2003)

bridrive55 said:


> Those rims look photochopped! Maybe I just think that because I've never seen rims that kickass before. I can't believe my eyes!


they both look the same, same reflections, and the front bumper has been messed with, i call fake on the rims


----------



## little240boy (Jan 13, 2004)

The one I really like is from GP sports. They have a small roof scoop and also a small hood lip and complement each other very nicely. It shows it on the G4 style on a 180sx.


----------



## studio (Jan 6, 2005)

man u guys are newbies or u have never have look at drift tengoku mag. I CANT BELIVE U THINK THAT IS A PHOTO CHOP :loser:. here this will prove its not a photo chop go to this web sight 

http://www.as-signal.com/ 

once u get there click on USER'S then look 2nd row down and there u will see the "photo choped s13"  :fluffy: 

but any ways yeh it probroly is 326 power who makes the roof spoiler but so far i cant finde any one who can get 326 products in the good old U.S.A  but if anyone knows someone else who make a roof spoiler like that for a 1993 silvia pleez post. thanx for all the inpho :cheers:


----------



## 240droptop (Nov 28, 2004)

Yah I can't remeber the company O.Z coems to mind but I don't think it was anyways they jsut came out with a rim that had a 5inch lip on it wish I could remeber who it was so I could find the pick


----------



## studio (Jan 6, 2005)

the WORK euroline DH that im ordering are gonna have 6 inch lip if im correct but well see :cheers:


----------



## bridrive55 (Aug 26, 2004)

studio said:


> man u guys are newbies or u have never have look at drift tengoku mag. I CANT BELIVE U THINK THAT IS A PHOTO CHOP :loser:. here this will prove its not a photo chop go to this web sight
> 
> http://www.as-signal.com/
> 
> ...


Newbie? C'mon man, I have a buddy who does some wicked awesome photochop. He's made a BMW van (that's right) and a Geo Tracker (PimpTracker) with an Escalade front end that look more convincing than that S13. It could just be the light, I guess.
And yeah, I don't read "drifter" mags. Does this make me a newbie?


----------



## Dustin (Dec 14, 2003)

bridrive55 said:


> Newbie? C'mon man, I have a buddy who does some wicked awesome photochop. He's made a BMW van (that's right) and a Geo Tracker (PimpTracker) with an Escalade front end that look more convincing than that S13. It could just be the light, I guess.
> And yeah, I don't read "drifter" mags. Does this make me a newbie?


you should hit up the photo section in OT, me and Nos do some good chops, and how are we n00bs coming from a guy with 4 posts, just because drifting isnt my thing makes me a noob..


----------



## Kelso (Apr 29, 2003)

how has the front bumper been messed with? and the rims may have the same reflection because the sun is coming from the same direction. i dont think the photo has been messed with at all. mr 200 post, your a newb


----------



## Dustin (Dec 14, 2003)

Kelso said:


> how has the front bumper been messed with? and the rims may have the same reflection because the sun is coming from the same direction. i dont think the photo has been messed with at all. mr 200 post, your a newb


too bad they dont have my OT posts still, i had over 2k


----------



## bridrive55 (Aug 26, 2004)

KaRdoN said:


> you should hit up the photo section in OT, me and Nos do some good chops, and how are we n00bs coming from a guy with 4 posts, just because drifting isnt my thing makes me a noob..


Yeah, if they counted OT posts, I would own you and your mom. I've seen a lot of great photochops in my life. I'm definitely not a noob when it comes to photochop. Post a pic of your car, I'll give it a "paint job."


----------



## Kelso (Apr 29, 2003)

have you already seen my car or something? it needs paint more than any car on this site probably! i need a real paint job, not something thats gonna get my hopes up until i walk outside and look at the car lol

anyways im not interested in your off topic posts because they mean nothing. post count and join date are the things to consider.

i dont care how good you are at photoshop...looks arent all that important anyways


----------



## studio (Jan 6, 2005)

KaRdoN said:


> you should hit up the photo section in OT, me and Nos do some good chops, and how are we n00bs coming from a guy with 4 posts, just because drifting isnt my thing makes me a noob..


i respect that drifting isn't your thing but saying something is a photo chop and not serching the web or going to the sight that right on the cars bumper dosent make you a newb but it shure is something a newb would dew. and just because i have 4 posts on this fourm dosent mean dosen mean i am less knowlegable than you guys or less of a human :crazy: . 

back to the subject any help finding who makes that roof spoiler would be much appreciated :thumbup: . ill poast some more pics of some more car with the roof spoiler to see if that helps.


----------



## sunnydet90 (Sep 10, 2004)

studio said:


> i was wondering who makes this roof spoiler for the s13. its not 326 power or gp sports. it might be hand made but iv see 3 other silvias with the same roof spoiler sooo help me pleez :thumbup:


 the retard with that car might look into getting tires that actually fit those wheels. look at the tires on the back they're trying to pull away from the rim totally unsafe and cheap looking IMO


----------

